# Vegas Evening Dress Code?



## suzanne (May 3, 2011)

We plan to go to the Voodoo lounge  one evening just to be able to see the view from there of the strip at night. I heard its awesome. We were given VIP Coupons for the $30 per head cover charge. It states appropriate attire required. The 4 of us are all on the back side of 50 :ignore: and are not nightclub folks so just what does one wear to one of these places?

Suzanne


----------



## BevL (May 3, 2011)

You're braver than I am.

A quick Google search turned up on site that said Less is Better on women.  Not sure that's the advice that you're looking for.

Vegas.com says about this club:

"Attire: Dress to impress. No hats, white t-shirts, tank tops, baggy pants, shorts, sandals, flip flops, white tennis shoes, athletic or gym wear of any type."

No firsthand experience, I'm afraid.


----------



## ricoba (May 3, 2011)

Bev summed it up well.  

Most places in Vegas (even the upscale ones) are normally casual, though you want it to be a "dressy" casual.  So a "little black dress" for the ladies and slacks and dress type shirts for men and dress shoes for both, will be OK.


----------



## tompalm (May 4, 2011)

I was just there two weeks ago.  We went up around 8:00 p.m. and there was no cover charge.  I think that starts at 9:00 p.m.   Most everyone up there was in the age 50 or higher crowd and nobody dressed up.  I think I had a golf shirt and jeans on and fit right in.  Most of the people went up there, looked around took a few pictures and left.  I didn't see anyone buying drinks.  Actually, it was a little bit windy that night and cool to enjoy being outdoors.

There are two levels of Voodoo, like floor 38 and 39.  The lower floor has a better view or more space outside to walk around and it has a restaurant.  We were not authorized to go on that floor.  So, maybe that is where the $30 coupon comes into play and maybe you can get a nice table and make it worth while.  But, they probably do have a dress code of slacks and a dress shirt.  I don't know if a jacket would be required.

About eight years ago, I went up there and the view was a lot better.  After City Center was built and a couple other high rises, it blocked some of the view of the strip.  Primarily the Luxor is not visible and that was an amazing site.  When the Palms was built, it took away some of the crowd from Voodoo, so it is not what it use to be.  But, if you catch it on a nice evening, when the temp is right and there is no wind, it is very enjoyable to hang out have a drink and maybe do dinner.

Regarding dress in Vegas.  I use to see people get dressed up big time to go to some of the better shows like Jersey Boys, or Celine Dion, but not any longer.  Last week, I wore nice slacks and a dress shirt to those shows and felt like I fit in, but more than half the people there had jeans and golf shirts on.  Next trip, I am not even taking dress clothes.  However, I did see some people sitting in the $200 seats at Donnie and Marie that were dressed very well.  I guess if you are sitting in the expensive seats, you might want to dress up.  Otherwise, Vegas has gone casual.


----------



## JanT (May 4, 2011)

The days of "dress up" Vegas in many ways are sadly gone.  Although I do still see many people dressed up nicely as they wander the Strip and casinos.  In fact, I always chuckle when I see women traipsing down the Strip in 6 inch heels.  You KNOW their feet are killing them!  But, it's refreshing to see and makes me pine for the days when coming to Vegas, dressing up for dinner and a show was a big thing.  I miss those days a lot.  But, time marches on and things change.  Dress code doesn't seem to be much of an issue in most places.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 4, 2011)

No Shoes, No shirt  No Service

Anything else goes


----------



## suzanne (May 4, 2011)

t
Thanks everyone. I plan to take black sweater and slacks with black flats for evenings. Sounds like that's all I will need. I remember foundly those 6 inch heel days. I don't think I could stand in them these days let alone walk in them. Too used to bare feet and sandels down here in SE Florida. LOL We just want to go up see the view and take a few photos, maybe have a drink.

Suzanne


----------



## ricoba (May 4, 2011)

suzanne said:


> t
> Thanks everyone. I plan to take black sweater and slacks with black flats for evenings. Sounds like that's all I will need. I remember foundly those 6 inch heel days. I don't think I could stand in them these days let alone walk in them. Too used to bare feet and sandels down here in SE Florida. LOL We just want to go up see the view and take a few photos, maybe have a drink.
> 
> Suzanne



Have fun. 

As I stated, Vegas, like California is quite casual, so your outfit will be fine.


----------



## jlp879 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Suzanne,

Wear whatever you feel comfortable in.  Dressy casual is the norm in Vegas, so if you are comfortable in trouser jeans and heels and a dressy top (either a blouse or fancy tank) you will fit in anywhere.  I think it's fun to dress up in Vegas -- where else can I wear sequins and heels and sparkle all night!  

However, being in my (very late) 40s, I feel slightly intimidated by the sexy young things in nightclubs wearing very little.  Sure, they look amazing, but I'm a super shopper in San Francisco and I'm thinking, "where do they buy these itty bitty things that look amazing on them?"  They don't look amazing on me and I never find these cute outfits that flatter me.

I figured out that you have to go with what makes you feel good regardless of your age or body type.  Top notch jeans and high heels do it every time for me.  Vegas is the place to strut your stuff!  Have lots of fun on your trip!


----------



## suzanne (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all.  Bags are packed. We are looking forward to our first trip to Vegas and Sedona. Saturday can't get here soon enough.. 

Suzanne


----------



## shagnut (May 10, 2011)

Suzanne you do not need to pay to do what you want to do. I just rode the elevator up & the gentleman told me to go down one floor to see the view. I didn't even enter the Voodoo lounge.  shaggy


----------

